# Fun Morning!



## GoRving (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been a turkey hunter for 40 years, and I always enjoy Spring Gobbler hunting. It's raining here this morning, and I have been drinking coffee and "playing" on the computer. I Looked out the back window, and there was a big gobbler, going into the edge of some woods beside the house. Took my favorite turkey call and hit it a few licks out of the back door and told my wife to come watch. Turkey started gobbling and came right up to the clothesline. Went from left to right, then right to left, etc. Hung around for a while. I had fun "messing" with this big gobbler. Season isn't in yet, but still a fun morning.


----------

